# CWM Recovery 5.0 For Motorola Razr (Dev/Unlocked Only) XT910



## adlx

*WARNING: *** for UNLOCKED Bootloader only ****

Here is my build of *CWM Recovery v5.0.2.7 for Motorola RAZR.*

It's been tested (only by me) on a XT910, no idea if it would work on a XT912.

This is a _true_ recovery, not a _bootstrap _recovery, so it is for RAZR with *UNLOCKED Bootloader only*.

So, only if you are lucky or if you get a RAZR Dev phone (if Motorola eventually sell one).

*Download*: recovery-RAZR_CWM_v5.0.2.7_adlx.img

Flash using fastboot at your own risk.

Video (Sorry it was hard to enter recovery using only one hand LOL):


----------



## whetrick1

will this work on the droid razor


----------



## z28nck33

It clearly states at the top for unlocked boot loader only so unless you have the dev razr I'd say no

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------

